# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Handy BF pic chart. Male and female

## kashalp

Not sure if these have been posted or not but I personally found them pretty handy. Obviously proper measurement is best but maybe these will help eliminate a few repetitive threads. Maybe should be pinned?? Enjoy  :Smilie:

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Thanks but already done. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UWIQhWS9K0c

----------


## kashalp

> Thanks but already done. 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.UWIQhWS9K0c



Beauty  :Wink:

----------

